# Questions on planning my first cycle



## Cornholio (Aug 22, 2022)

So, I've been doing some research for my first cycle and I want to make sure I got everything correct. I'd appreciate your input. 
I read the first cycle thread but I've since discovered things are a little different for those on TRT. 

I am currently on TRT of 200mg Test-c and 100mg of Deca (for joint pain) a week. 

I'm considering a 10 week of cycle of 400-500mg of Test-c a week. I will maintain the Deca at 100mg. Not adding anything else. 
Is 10 weeks a good duration? The first cycle thread is 10 weeks. But I've seen some schedules say to go for 12 or 15 weeks. 

Should I bump up the Deca as well? 

From what I've read, PCT is not needed when on TRT. So once I am done, I just go back to my 200mg a week with no break, correct?

Appreciate the help. Sorry if these are newb questions.


----------

